#kubuntu-council 2017-08-21
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> Hello from Lewiston, Idaho
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> on the way to Cascade ID for the eclipse tomorrow morning
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> ktorrent RC released
<acheronuk> ^^^ uploaded to artful to join the million other packages stuck in -proposed due to Qt
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Today I'm going to go down to McDonald's and give my two week's notice.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I'm nervous, I've never done it before, but I feel like it's what I need to do.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> why?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> specifically I mean
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> oh, that think with that company?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I forget the name....
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> 1. It's really boring, I know what I'm doing, and I'm in a tough spot where I can't learn anything new because of government guidelines as to what people my age can do. I can only deal with customers, not actually make sandwiches. …  2. Specific managers have started being dicks, and I'm done with that. I'm >< this close to telling them off. …  3. The reason I wanted to work at McDonald's in the first place was because I 
<IrcsomeBot> new and I wanted to have a job where I make money. I'm no longer learning something new and I'm making money elsewhere (Altispeed) so the initial purpose is defeated.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> gotcha
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Plus I'm just generally pissed at some people.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I had forgot about Altispeed
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> So yeah... this was my first ever job so I have no idea how to write a notice. :P
<IrcsomeBot> * tsimonq2 looks online
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> "bye bye, I quit. 2 weeks notice. seeeeya"
<ahoneybun> you basically could just give a nice paper telling thanks for the experience or just tell them that^
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> hahahahahahahaha
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> ^^^^ easy :)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> So I'm not quitting
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> But I'm on a leave of absense
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> *absence
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> sensible
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> They wanted me to stay and pick up hours every so often
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> And, she gave me my review while I was there, and I got the maximum raise that they give
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Sooooo needless to say they wanna keep me :P
<clivejo> maybe they see you have potential
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> lol maybe
#kubuntu-council 2017-08-22
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/HGlgq4Dw/file_3081.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @tsimonq2
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> XD
<IrcsomeBot> * tsimonq2 spams the button
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Look at the price
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> ik lol
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Alexa did that
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Why did you comment on that @tsimonq2
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Because I can
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> And because changing the status in Launchpad to reflect the state of the PR is beneficial
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Look at my branch I posted in devel
<tsimonq2> I think after an hour of messing around, I've finally figured out how to port a program from gksu to policykit+pksu <3
<tsimonq2> s/pksu/pkexec/
<valorie> is that related to pkcon?
<tsimonq2> I have no clue. :P
<valorie> a policykit replacement for apt
<valorie> which the neon folks are liking better than apt
<valorie> or at least sitter is
<valorie> I believe it's the magic under Discover
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> hmmmm https://mail.kde.org/pipermail/kde-community/2017q3/003926.html
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> only about 30 miles from me
 * acheronuk looks up train times
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Are you going?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> dunno. thinking about it
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> would want to see the schedule
<valorie> that would be cool
<valorie> be sure to volunteer to help with the booth
<valorie> KDE booths sound amazing in Europe!
<valorie> mostly because Jon is a hoot
<valorie> in person
<clivejo> and ask Jon has he got an Irish passport yet
<valorie> lol
<acheronuk> valorie: would Jon go?
<valorie> to bristol?
<valorie> he's back living in Edinburgh so I'm sure he'd consider it
<valorie> ask him!
<valorie> he's experienced in hosting KDE booths pretty much everywhere
<acheronuk> I might when he's back off his holiday
<valorie> ah, didn't know he was off
<tsimonq2> Who has access to @kubuntu?
 * acheronuk shakes head
<valorie> huh, I've never known who has all the keys
<tsimonq2> I mean Twitter btw :)
<valorie> of course
<acheronuk> pretty sure ahoneybun and ovi do?
<tsimonq2> Someone should promote testing the Zesty Plasma SRU on Twitter
<tsimonq2> Just say "Are you using Kubuntu 17.04? Help us test a new bugfix release for KDE Plasma! Go here for more details: URL"
<tsimonq2> Maybe write a short blog post
<tsimonq2> Basically, we should promote it
<acheronuk> only about a week before it's 105 says are up?
<acheronuk> *days
<tsimonq2> This is why we need testing
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: Help please? :)
<valorie> I'll do it
<valorie> need URL
<tsimonq2> valorie: URL?
<valorie> for details
<valorie> as you say above
<valorie> I just got back from Idaho; please give me the relevant details
<valorie> writing the post as we speak
<tsimonq2> valorie: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-desktop/+bug/1687444
<tsimonq2> valorie: Run it by me before you publish?
<tsimonq2> (want to make sure you get everything 100% spot on)
<valorie> that gives me no details whatsoever, actually
<valorie> how does someone with 17.04 test this release?
<tsimonq2> C04:42:17 PM < tsimonq2> Someone should promote testing the Zesty Plasma SRU on TwitterM
<tsimonq2> 04:42:46 PM < tsimonq2> Just say "Are you using Kubuntu 17.04? Help us test a new bugfix release for KDE Plasma! Go here for more details: URL"
<valorie> what is the URL for more details?
<valorie> your link above does not help the prospective tester At All
<tsimonq2> valorie: tl;dr, enable -proposed (somewhere in software center), open terminal, sudo apt install PACKAGE/zesty-proposed for all the packages in there
<tsimonq2> "all the packages in there" - the ones marked as affected on the bug report
<acheronuk> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/PerformingSRUVerification
<tsimonq2> ^^^^^
<acheronuk> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/EnableProposed
<tsimonq2> Bingo.
<tsimonq2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/EnableProposed is much better
<valorie> except that that page is for xenial
<valorie> sheesh
<tsimonq2> valorie: That doesn't matter, at all.
<valorie> it certainly does for teh first time tester
<valorie> but I'll work with it
<tsimonq2> I assume you're running Kubuntu, open the GUI and find the checkbox ;)
<tsimonq2> valorie: Why not write a mini set of instructions on the post?
<valorie> I will have to
<acheronuk> oooh. PIM all built
<valorie> tsimonq2: can you see https://linuxgrandma.blogspot.com/b/post-preview?token=AvrdDV4BAAA.t3XyzlrXdyY_RYT7emzvPADF0m4Y-T-iGVJlutWIE6XiBCZuVeu6YWO_9AMuU1DKtHIok7mxMNlOdVGcZm-FsQ.BHdwKMMqaTd9H95TRUNw_Q&postId=7975789550455277684&type=POST
<valorie> tsimonq2: if not I can put on paste or so
<valorie> tsimonq2: there?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> he's flipping burgers now I think?
<valorie> boo
<valorie> acheronuk: do you have time to check whether that blogpost is letter-perfect?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> a quick scan seems ok. I make no warranty on that though, as I'm more than 1/2 asleep
<valorie> ok, if tsimonq2 is flipping burgers I guess it can wait a few hours
#kubuntu-council 2017-08-23
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Done selling burgers
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I'm not old enough to flip them, valorie :P
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> But yeah, I always try to have my IRC away message tell where I am and when I'll be back
<valorie> welcome back. so, can you see it, and is it good to publish?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I would make the title reflect that it's a bugfix, not just any other release
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Also, note that people should in fact enable apt pinning as soon as they put the line in sources.list, and don't update their system before then. Otherwise, just install the packages and disable it right after.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Lastly, I was hoping for it to be on Kubuntu.org but that works too :)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Otherwise, lgtm
<valorie> https://linuxgrandma.blogspot.com/b/post-preview?token=oJOdDl4BAAA.t3XyzlrXdyY_RYT7emzvPADF0m4Y-T-iGVJlutWIE6XiBCZuVeu6YWO_9AMuU1DKtHIok7mxMNlOdVGcZm-FsQ.b_Xr1FtkLjAHNEZ8e3lu7A&postId=7975789550455277684&type=POST
<valorie> new preview
<valorie> on kubuntu.org is fine -- I'll see if I can get all the links to carry over
<valorie> had I known you wanted it on there, I would have started there
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Ok
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I love it :D
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Thanks!
<valorie> super, will transfer
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Time to change out of my uniform and bike home
<valorie> hmmmm, the links aren't live, even though I set them: http://kubuntu.org/?p=3329&preview=true
<valorie> ahoneybun: around?
<valorie> if so, can you fix the links on the above?
<ahoneybun> I am
<valorie> oh thank you
<valorie> I selected each and told it to link
<valorie> and it seemed to
<valorie> unsure what I did wrong
<ahoneybun> so your editing right now
<valorie> saved again and closed the page
<valorie> sorry
<ahoneybun> the irc and telegram?
<valorie> no, the links above to the wiki pages
<valorie> irc and telegram seem to be linked properly
<ahoneybun> done
<valorie> \o/
<valorie> publish plz
<valorie> I'll send to the MLs
<valorie> are you the twitter person along with mastodon?
<ahoneybun> I have twitter access and *had* mastodon
<ahoneybun> might have gotten myself locked or something
<valorie> yowza, what happened?
<valorie> tweet would be cool
<ahoneybun> never mind in
<ahoneybun> tweet and toot done
<tsimonq2> Retweeted
<ahoneybun> retoot it
<valorie> and retweeted
<valorie> retooted
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> *boosted I guess
<valorie> right, retooted sounds more fun
<valorie> :-)
<ahoneybun> yea so I'm in twitter and mastodon
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Thanks for waking me up in the middle of the night
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> o_O
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/ddHAKbLi/1153520807163461729.webp
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Between Max barking at the lightning and my phone alerting me to retweets and stuff, hardly got a wink of sleep :(
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> And now I got this fecking tune stuck in my head :(
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Can't stop thinking about boys *ding*
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Grrr someone put me outta my misery
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie, I literally just woke up from having a dream about an intense storm outside
<clivejo> been cleaning up after it all day!
<clivejo> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hNEd5EiQDQ0
<clivejo> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ayWvkoQjtpY
<clivejo> bridges of 100's years old washed away
<valorie> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{s{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}} to clivejo
<valorie> looks terrible, Clive
<clivejo> yeah
<clivejo> thankfully I'm up high
<clivejo> if I start to flood its time to board the arc
<valorie> same here
<valorie> we're very high from the river
<valorie> if Rainier blows on our side though, that won't help much
<valorie> otherwise, we're fine
<clivejo> only problem is to get out, got two options, both are valleys which flood and wash debris
<clivejo> had to clear the road this morning
<valorie> you could always make a hot-air balloon!
<clivejo> nah, would just blow away
<clivejo> or Max would chew it up
<valorie> bit of a breeze here today, it would be dangerous here
<valorie> lots of trees and power lines to run into
#kubuntu-council 2017-08-24
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/zNLtOzye/file_3091.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @tsimonq2
<acheronuk> ping ping ping
<acheronuk> could someone please check this website post: http://kubuntu.org/?p=3335&preview=true
<acheronuk> Plasma 5.10.5 and FW 5.37 backports
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> For zesty?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> yes
<clivejo> http://docs.kubuntu.org/docs/repositories.html link is broken
<clivejo> 404
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> http://docs.kubuntu.org/1704/docs/repositories.html
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I think now?
<clivejo> why was it moved?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> For version control
<acheronuk> fixed
<clivejo> also the links at the bottom could be hyperlinked for handiness
<clivejo> 1 and 3 at least
<acheronuk> ahh. those got lost in the copy/paste
<acheronuk> also fixed
<acheronuk> any more changes?
<clivejo> think you can push the button now :)
<acheronuk> pushed!
 * clivejo wonders would Canonical install a LetsEncrypt SSL on kubuntu.org
<acheronuk> why?
<clivejo> Googles search prefers them
<clivejo> and they are free
<clivejo> and why not :P
<acheronuk> all good reasons
<clivejo> who looks after (or doesn't) http://www.kubuntu-de.org/ ?
<clivejo> registered to James Troup (Canonical)
<valorie> acheronuk: the story looks great
<acheronuk> :)
<valorie> so did our SRUs finally get through?
<acheronuk> not yet
<clivejo> valorie: do you know anything about these alt-kubuntu domains?
<valorie> I don't
<valorie> jon or sitter might remember
<valorie> woah, so out of date
<clivejo> should be taken down really
 * clivejo giggles
<clivejo> kubuntu.ooo
<valorie> yes, if there is nobody to care
<clivejo> kubuntu.cool
<valorie> the forum is probably mostly spam unless it's watched over
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/iJySGq09/file_3094.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @ahoneybun, OMG yasssss :D
<valorie> rofl
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I need to get myself one of those...
<valorie> don't do it, it's a trick!
<ahoneybun> it is
<ahoneybun> lol
<clivejo> must get one for bog roll
<acheronuk> There is a Heineken one?
<valorie> oh good lord
<clivejo> probably, there is a Durex one
<tsimonq2> There's one for all sorts of things
<tsimonq2> Keurig stuff!
<acheronuk> Yep, the Heineken one seems real!
<ahoneybun> I think if amazon selling it
<acheronuk> I need: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CLH8pWCUcAAI0i0.png
<tsimonq2> lol
<ahoneybun> that's not prime shipping btw tsimonq2
<ahoneybun> 3-5 days
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Bah
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> idc
#kubuntu-council 2017-08-26
<valorie> OK, reserved my SeaGL hotel room and asked for funding
<tsimonq2> \o/
<tsimonq2> I chickened out, I think I might just go to LFNW :P
<valorie> now putting into the loco portal
<valorie> there is only so much time in the year
<valorie> and it is quite a trip for you
<tsimonq2> Yeah
<valorie> the Friday/Saturday of the event is funky, too
<tsimonq2> Oh?
<valorie> I ran out of time to even think about giving a talk
<valorie> I think they wanted to get some student attendance
<valorie> but afaik -- not many do
<valorie> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-washington/3608-ubuntu-washington-booth-at-seagl/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Fwd from ozzzy: <ozzzy> http://www.ozastro.ca/images/webpages/large/totality.jpg
<clivejo> nice
<clivejo> be a nice wallpaper :P
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I said so in offtopic
#kubuntu-council 2017-08-27
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @yofel could you add more people to sudo on the weegie machine ?
<acheronuk> why not ask Jon directly?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> He has access too
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I should hope so, it's his server
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Yea
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> if you eman yofel, not sure he is around :(
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> This is the problem tho
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> what is?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I can't do anything on it as I can just log into it
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> which is why I suggested just going to Jon. It's his gig. his choice ultimately
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I probably have permissions to do it, but as curtesy on someone else's server, I think it best to ask the owner
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Of course
#kubuntu-council 2018-08-22
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> So what happens if we only have 2 standing for 3 spots?
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Hello everyone, this came in this morning.
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Hi, … couldn't find a general email address for the Kubuntu Team so I would like to pass on my gratitude in this way. … I've been working with computers, electronics and software for well over 30 years. However, in recent years got more and more frustrated with the "mainstream" systems like Apple and Microsoft and their ignorance of computer users in preference over profits. … About two and a half years ago started l
<IrcsomeBot> into Linux systems and tested Ubuntu for my personal needs and expectations but wasn't entirely happy with it. .......until I've discovered Kubuntu.  … It is rather easy to convert from something like Windows7 and for general day to day use very quick to learn.  … (Except for the more experienced user needing to use the konsole from time to time to carry out certain tasks. But certainly worth while given the added benefits in rega
<IrcsomeBot> security and prevention of un-authorised access to system files). … Since then have upgraded / changed 5 computers to Kubuntu for both friends and family ( 2 businesses included) and am now mostly using 18.04. with more sill to come in future. … So, thanks to everyone involved and please keep up the good work.  … I am sure over the coming years you will bring lots of frustration to those mainstream companies as they loose market
<IrcsomeBot> yet much joy to users like myselfwho are fed up with those other lot. …                Kind Regards …                          Karl Schoelpple
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> How, wonderful to receive. Well done to everyone :-)
<yofel> valorie, acheronuk: Nope, I have no intention of extending my council membership this time
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Once mine is out next year I don't plan on doing it either.
<valorie> yikes
<valorie> thanks for your long years of work, yofel
<valorie> how are ya, ahoneybun?
 * valorie is still battling jetlag/smoky air
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I'm doing fine valorie now that I have help ;_)
<valorie> how is Thomas fitting in with the crew?
<valorie> I know he's good, after the numerous times he's helped me over the years
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> He's fitting very well I believe.
<valorie> that's good to hear
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Yep!
<acheronuk> yofel: sad to hear, but I understand. thank you
#kubuntu-council 2018-08-23
<tsimonq2> I have started my Debian Developer process: https://nm.debian.org/process/534
<valorie> very cool, tsimonq2
<valorie> so who will advocate for you?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Lisandro after I answer some questions, Dmitry, and maybe some others.
<valorie> cool
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Just got through TSA at PDX.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I had a great time. :(
<valorie> good to hear, tsimonq2
#kubuntu-council 2018-08-24
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> https://www.reddit.com/r/linuxquestions/comments/99ppdr/how_can_i_contribute_to_the_linux_community/
<valorie> thanks, acheronuk -- answered
#kubuntu-council 2018-08-25
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/restaffing/890
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> Confirmation Polls … In the unlikely event that the number of candidates is exactly the same as the number of seats in a Council, a confirmation poll should be run. Each candidate will run individually in “yes-no” poll. If the majority of voters approve that candidate, they will be confirmed as a member of the Council. … In order to set up a confirmation poll, you should use Launchpad poll feature available from you
<IrcsomeBot1> page.
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> so we do that?
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> Darrin is standing :)
#kubuntu-council 2018-08-26
<valorie> \o/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> KC election Poll done, and voting emails sent
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> 6/37 votes already
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> 12/37
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> last year we had 19 + Aaaron
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> ?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun, You didn't vote, but then broke the tie afterwards. :P
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I voted this time.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun, No hurricanes in Denver!
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Yep lol.
#kubuntu-council 2019-08-19
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> Hello all, I am delighted to say that I will be standing for re-election to the Council 😃#
<valorie> \o/
<valorie> and you are one more person who can't run the vote
<valorie> lol
 * valorie needs to leave shortly
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> Oh dear, I hope someone steps up 😊]
<valorie> I'm going to dig up the steps needed and write them on the list so that it can be gotten from the archives in future
<valorie> i did it once and it's easy
<valorie> you just have to remember to start on time and end on time
#kubuntu-council 2019-08-20
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> If it turns out to only be the 3 of us, we just do a launchpad poll
<valorie> ok
<valorie> anyway, you and I and Rick and Aaron can't run it
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> Well, setting up a launchpad poll doesn't really need 'running'. You just set the question, a start and end date, and that is it. There can be no way to bias it
<valorie> right
<valorie> a few more days until that's decided
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> yep
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> if we need a full poll, walter (wxl) may be a good person to ask
<valorie> or mparillo!
<valorie> but right, simon or walter could do it
<valorie> as could Myriam, but she's not spoken up
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> mparillo is not a Kubuntu member
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> I volunteer as tribute
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> It'll prepare me for when I do LC elections this coming January
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> Right
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> I forgot about LC
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Is the process documented somewhere or does the person running it just wing it?
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @RikMills, That's because we haven't had an election yet, only the initial bootstrapped members
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> We bootstrapped Lubuntu Members and the Lubuntu Council at the same time so we just chose the 5 most active people and have a democratic process for each subsequent election
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> @tsimonq2, Can't reall, but I did it last year so will have a look back to then
<valorie> the person running the vote doesn't need to be a Member, do they?
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> @tsimonq2 https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/how-to-create-an-election/1387
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> ack
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> prety sure I just did the parts of that which made sense for KC
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> valorie: https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/KC-elections
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> "A volunteer Kubuntu Member should conduct the election every other year."
<valorie> ok, you're right
<valorie> as usual!
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> Well, that is just on the wiki. Not in the constitution. But I guess a previous KC agreed on that
<valorie> mparillo: I hope your ears are burning
<valorie> and you apply for Membership soon
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> He isn't a member already?!?
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Waaaaat
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> I was surprised to see he wasn't already
<valorie> there ya go
<valorie> lol
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Let's get him roped in :)
<valorie> mparillo: make us earn our outrageous paychecks!
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> https://launchpad.net/~marco-parillo/+participation
<valorie> oh, midnight
<valorie> time to get off IRC
<valorie> niters
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> 2 here. o/
#kubuntu-council 2019-08-21
<mparillo> Sorry, went to Disney for a long weekend with my family. Just got back. I did create https://wiki.ubuntu.com/marco-parillo but I can never seem to guarantee a time where I can submit to the interrogation.
<valorie> right, you have to let us have our fun
<valorie> lol
<valorie> hope you had fun with the fam, marco
<mparillo> Well, I love my family more than I loathe Disney.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> Disney Paris, or Florida ?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> I felt the same way, really didn't want to go to Disney Paris, but actually it turned out ok, and we had fun. My daughter has been a massive fan of Stitch ever since, so Disney marketing obviously works
<mparillo> Disney Florida. 92 / 33 degrees, but while that is a normal hot summer day on the east coast of the US, for some reason, it was overwhelming. By mid-afternoon, we generally headed back to the resort and relaxed in the pool.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Mamarok> @valorie, Sorry, I barely have minute right now, and have to organise travel and holidays in September, plus another conference coming up next week
<valorie> @Mamarok don't worry, we all do what we can
<valorie> will I see you at Akademy?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> I updated the numbers for the SHA256 and added MD5SUM for this page: https://kubuntu.org/alternative-downloads/
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> That closed two bugs/feature requests.
<valorie> thank you @ahoneybun
<valorie> rainy here today
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> I'll try to fix this one:
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-website/+bug/1826279
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> This weekend most likely.
<valorie> cool
<valorie> how are you, Aaron?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> I'm doing good, you?
<valorie> pretty good
<valorie> looking forward to seeing Thomas for a few days
<valorie> also looking forward to the end of GSoC
<valorie> and Akademy!
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> I would like to go to Akademy again but I don't feel like I do enough to justify it.
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> I did write this Python+Qt application: https://github.com/ahoneybun/dishwasher-status
<valorie> you need a WhatThisIs.md file
<valorie> what is it?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> It's a application for listing dishwasher status.
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> If it's clean or dirty.
<valorie> I figured as much, but a little file 'splaining would be good
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> I would update our Wordpress setup but I'm scared of it breaking and I couldn't fix it.
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Since Ovidiu isn't around as much.
<valorie> there is a new person in -devel who's interested in helping out on the website too
<valorie> unsure how strong they are in WP skillz
<valorie> crydotsnake or so
#kubuntu-council 2019-08-22
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @ahoneybun, His membership expired
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> I think he's out of the community for good
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> I hope he isn't, but I think he is
<valorie> maybe
<valorie> he's faded and come back before
<valorie> last I heard, they were remodeling their house
<valorie> which is all-absorbing
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Right
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> I do wish him the best
<valorie> I've spent time with him at a few Akademies
<valorie> dunno how long it will take, but I think he'll be back
<valorie> he wants Romania to host an Akademy
<valorie> which would be *awesome*
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> If only it could be in the US :(
<valorie> it could
<valorie> if someone headed it up
<valorie> it takes a big, active local team to make it great
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Yea I know he left.
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> So I can't update anything in the Wordpress without some information about the server it seems.
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> I think we have to email rt@ubuntu.com to request updates
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> That would be good.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> Yes I think Ovidiu will be back, life is busy right now
<valorie> @ahoneybun - tell people at work that Thomas was acquired and fed
<valorie> lol
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> xD
<valorie> he and Bob are both napping
<valorie> crazy people who get up before dawn
<valorie> and sleep before the afternoon even starts!
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> lol
#kubuntu-council 2019-08-24
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> Just us 3 standing, so we can do launchpad polls to confirm the KC posts
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/restaffing/890
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> Confirmation Polls … In the unlikely event that the number of candidates is exactly the same as the number of seats in a Council, a confirmation poll should be run. Each candidate will run individually in “yes-no” poll. If the majority of voters approve that candidate, they will be confirmed as a member of the Council. … In order to set up a confirmation poll, you should use Launchpad poll feature available from your
<IrcsomeBot1> page.
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> In this case, I think a poll would be set up via the kubuntu-members LP team page, so only kubuntu-members can cast votes
<IrcsomeBot1> * RikMills pokes @tsimonq2
<IrcsomeBot1> * RikMills looks for a bigger stick
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @RikMills, I thought you had started that?
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> @tsimonq2, No. I can in a bit if you like. Just want to conform that is ok with someone else, since one of the 3 polls would be on myself (though you can't cheat)
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> LOL: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/+polls
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/+poll/bestest-looking-developer
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> no votes for anyone! 🤣
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> LOL
#kubuntu-council 2019-08-25
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> @tsimonq2 whoops. got sidetracked last night. Made the polls now, but LP makes you wait 12 hrs from creation before they open
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> I'll send an email with links later
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Ack
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> poll done. just writing email
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2019-August/011792.html
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> (Photo, 1023x555) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/hmzkFOPO/file_17388.jpg
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> Thanks for doing the leg work on this @RikMills
<valorie> thank you for making it easy-peasy @RikMills
#kubuntu-council 2020-08-17
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> [aaronh@Galago-Pro ~]$ uname -a … Linux Galago-Pro 5.9.0-rc1 #1 SMP PREEMPT Sun Aug 16 15:26:23 MDT 2020 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> \o/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Yay
#kubuntu-council 2020-08-18
<valorie> what does that mean, @ahoneybun?
<valorie> I mean, I know what a galago pro is
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> That's the newest kernel built on Arch
<valorie> ooo
<valorie> cool
#kubuntu-council 2020-08-19
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Oooh. Linode for another year :)
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @ahoneybun ^
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I saw that nice one @rik
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @RikMills
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Would probably be nice to do a news article thanking them? Then tweet that etc?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Yes it would
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> That's super news about Linode
<RikMills> valorie: do you know the moderator password for BBB? If not I will DM you it. Just a precaution as the meeting is on a public link
<valorie> I didn't know there was one
<valorie> lol
<valorie> thanks for that, RikMills
<RikMills> I really had to think long and hard to recall the password!
<valorie> I will add it to my little text file
<RikMills> almost certainly will not be needed, but you never know
<valorie> precisely
<valorie> the time to buy insurance is before you need it
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> I know it
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Well my super safe password notebook housed in the 'break glass in case of stupidity' does
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> pen and paper rules (still)
<valorie> I do have lastpass
<valorie> but the super-important stuff is in a text file
#kubuntu-council 2020-08-21
<valorie> meetup (21:00 UTC Friday) - the password is 'welcome' https://kubuntu.blindsidenetworks.net/kubuntu/
<valorie> moar kubuntu people would be good!
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> perhaps if it will work on my phone. but that may be just to lurk
<valorie> lurking is fine
<valorie> it should work on the phone -- would be cool to know for sure tho RikMills
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Cool, I hope to join
<valorie> it was an excellent inaugural meeting
<valorie> I'm glad madhens made it happen
<valorie> rik was able to join via phone which was great!
#kubuntu-council 2020-08-22
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @Sick_Rimmit, @Sick_Rimmit did this get sent?
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> No.. My bad I was just looking at those polls, and see only one vote. I was thinking that I should run it again, for another week, and this time remember to send the email.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Right.
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> I can do both this morning, polls and email and check again next week, I am very sorry that I forgot. I just remember this morning, and went and took a look
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> I managed to drop into the meeting last night for 5 minutes, it looked pretty good, and Monica seemed to be very action oriented, looked really good.
<valorie> yes it was really good
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> I only heard about it when you mentioned it on Telegram, and was engaged with a family evening, so only managed to drop in for 5 minutes. Is there a date for the next one ?
<valorie> no, not yet
<valorie> I thought she was going to send to the lists, but it turns out some teams don't *have* lists so she thought IRC announcements were enough
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> If and when a new date gets set, I can put it up on the website etc...
<valorie> right
<valorie> she is going to request a list for all flavors
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> What's her IRC handle Val?
<valorie> which I think is a good idea
<valorie> madhens
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> I'll reach out to her
<valorie> she hangs out in #ubuntu-flavors
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> That's a cool name
<valorie> as do I
<valorie> indeed!
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Ah right, ubuntu-flavours has a telegram channel I am in that
<valorie> yep
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Hmmm only 15 members in the telegram channel, so best I jump on IRC.. I'll get it set up on my laptop
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> I never got IRC stuff working very well on my phone
<valorie> oh gosh no
<valorie> irc on a phone-- never
<valorie> that's what I use telegram for
<valorie> bridged chans
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Yes, I think if I get Konversation  setup again, it will better I am spending more time on my personal laptop these days, so I should be able to engage a little better
<valorie> cool
<valorie> to me, konvi is essential
<valorie> it's like the water cooler in an office
<valorie> where all the real communication takes place
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> I'll get it sorted...
<madhens> Valorie, thanks again to you (and Kubuntu!) for letting us use your BBB! And Sick_Rimmit, I'd be happy to link you to my Telegram account or we can chat here!
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I need another drive for a Kubuntu install...
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> I guess not on the firm then! :P
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> The firm? I only have two drives in this laptop.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Well, a large % of normal (not system76) laptops only come with one, hence me asking...
<valorie> I think I have 3 in this laptop, but one is just sitting there
<valorie> unused
<valorie> I think it was a one I bought, but we re-used an older one
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> oh these people with fancy laptops! lol
<valorie> sooooo fancy!
<valorie> I'm already on the second keyboard for this one though
<valorie> not exactly new
<valorie> and my travel lappy is even older
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @RikMills I don't know what you mean when you say firm though
<valorie> I think firm=company
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> valorie: I guess linux hardware demographic is a bit oddball
<valorie> not common in Murrican
<valorie> <--- proudly oddball
<valorie> @Sick_Rimmit the polls "will open in 4 hours"
<valorie> just sent email about that
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Thanks @Valoriez I sent to list this morning too, so hopefully I got it right this time
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Madhens a connection would be cool, look me up on telegram @ricktimmis
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Doh! Or even @Sick_Rimmit would go it
<madhens> Gotcha :)
#kubuntu-council 2020-08-23
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @Sick_Rimmit polls are still wrong. see email
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> I just checked them on LP this morning, and voted on all three, they looked to be OK to me
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @Sick_Rimmit, You are KC so you would be able to vote
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Normal Kubuntu members will not be able to vote, as the polls are on the kubuntu-council team page. i.e. you need to be a member of that team to vote
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> The poll should be on the kubuntu-members team page so that they can vote
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> You can only vote on a LP poll if you are a member of the team the poll is created under
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Oh boy! Well it appears that I have stuffed this job up good and proper. I've emailed the list and am making new polls now
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> OK, I have set them up again, and emailed the lists. Sorry guys 🥰
